# What mods and what order?



## altimatums (Apr 28, 2013)

I just got a 2005 altima se-r with about 80,000 miles on it. This is practically the first time that I've had money to spend on mods and so I don't know too much about them. I've spent the past few weeks reading discussions on this forum and a lot of it os over my head. This is my everyday driver so I know that limits what upgrades you would want to put on. Im hoping to get it up to 300-350 bhp and eventually put a turbo on it. Any suggestions?


----------



## jghdjns (Apr 27, 2013)

Well I am guessing that you mean engine performance mods.
An engine is basically an air pump the first place I would start is getting more air into an out of the engine. 

One of my first before doing any mods that would increase Horse Power would be performance brakes, rotors, pads and calipers I want to be able to stop. 

Some sort of cold air intake system which replaces the stock air filter,air box and the tubes to the engine, which will allow more air into the engine. 

Then a performance exhaust, either the entire system from the engine right to the back, or if that was to expensive then everything behind the catalytic converter. this will allow the exhaust gases to exit the cylinder quicker and get the air fuel mixture in quicker.

After that lots of options performance do some research and see what comes up there are lot of TV programs about vehicle repair and upgrades that do a good job of explaining things.


----------



## altimatums (Apr 28, 2013)

Jghdnjs:
Thanks, im not sure how familiar you are with the se-r but I thought it already had performance disc brakes and a performance exhaust, but I could very well be wrong. Im trying to find out how good the stock headers and cams are too. Would you recommend doing anything with a chip or dyno?


----------



## jghdjns (Apr 27, 2013)

There are times when aftermarket components are much better than anything the factory produces even if they say its performance. 

The intake and exhaust on the SE-R might be better that the SE model Altima. I would certainly expect an increase in H.P. by installing a cam and a chip, but you might limit the potential by not changing them the intake and exhaust it is worth looking into. 

Dyno - to know the actual horse power before and after mods are done it might be worth it, then you can see what you actually have not just guessing.

The engine is basically a big air pump anything you can do to make it get the air in and out faster or easier will have an effect. The fuel and spark are important to remember as well. The real challenge is selecting parts that work together for maximum performance.

Everyone you ask will have a different opinion. 

Good Luck


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I went with a cai (more air in) and a cat back (more air out) and better brake pads (green stuff), I want to add a lighter flywheel and crank gear (less rotational mass)


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

once youve got the air and exhaust checked out ive read of excellent gains from cams and stiffer springs with a tune should be over 300 at the wheels. 
Before i would go with internals on the engine i would either :
1) get the kinetix intake manifold 
2)for money sake get a set of phenoletic however you spell that intake spacers to lower the air temperature going to the motor.


----------



## Breeze2 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi,
I've been with Nissan for 10 years, driven all the models back to back (logged hours on GTR)
This is an area that can get $$ and need deep pockets.. Though there are header kits starting around the $600 ... There are awsome intake manifolds like suggested.
Your stk brakes are already Brembos.. they were made for the SE-R and the Z. The rears are prone to sticking.. easy fix. To upgrade brakes.. vented discs all you need.

Under a budget of $800 you can do this to get to 300hp..
-Use Motul oil... You will notice the difference!
-There is a flat piece of exhaust tube aft of the cats 2 1/2 ft long.. weld in a full size diameter pipe.. It was made like this for clearance purposes (haven't clunked mine yet)
-K&N air filter with cold air intake .. NISMO is best but there are others more reasonalble.
- Pulstar Sparkplugs look here https://www.pulstar.com/
buy here https://www.sparkplugs.com/Automotive-l134.aspx
- put in a MAF chip.. it takes about 300kms to fully appreciate it but is effective on the Altima look and buy here GF Chips Help Improve Performance and Fuel Economy Guaranteed
- Once this is done you will have lots of torque steer and wheel spin... to change the torque curve, we change the Valve timing solenoid by pluging the vaccum line that is on the actuator on the left hand side of the intake manifold.. unplug it and put a screw in it. The Vtech curve comes on later and more effecively.

With these mods, I'm equivelent to the stk 370z, I can beat any stk 350z, take on ANY Infinity except the QX80 where I found to be equivelant again. I'm a little slower than (not by much) a stk 2011 WRX STI (but sound way better.. quoted by the STI owner)... Mine is a 2005 Auto with 195000 kms.. Driven these rides new,, mine is significantly faster! Hope this helps!


----------

